# This is Pidgin.......



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I just wanted to say, this is Pidgin:

She had been named "Pixi" but I do NOT like that name...and it doesnt fit into my theme...so she got renamed Pidgin-Kitty! So I now have a Ducki-Kitti and a Pidgin-Kitty!:laugh: LOL











She is 2 and was living in a home as an only pet with a 5 year old and a toddler....the reason that her owners where finding her a home is because "she has slight aggression issues when the toddler tries to cuddle her!" Well no crap, toddlers are ROUGH...and so do I!!:tongue1:

Isnt she PURDY?!?

She has been on "Friskies indoor"....but has a plate of some of Ducki's raw down for her, and was QUITE interested to watch Ducki eat this morning! The girls are getting along QUITE well!:biggrin: And now Ducki has a friend to hang out with while Im gone to work!:happy:











More pictures to come, I promise!!:biggrin:


Oh and on a side note, Rhett was QUICKLY outgrowing his crate that he came in, so we picked up this beast for $30 off of craigslist!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

She's a beautiful kitty!! I love the longhaired kitties. Whenever I finish school I'm determined to get another kitty again someday. You're lucky to have her.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

chowder said:


> She's a beautiful kitty!! I love the longhaired kitties. Whenever I finish school I'm determined to get another kitty again someday. You're lucky to have her.


Thanks!:happy:

This is Ducki, my almost year old Turkish Van cat, she will have NICE long hair as well once she is Pid's age!:happy:


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

What a cutie! I just adore longhaired dilute calicos...my best friend just adopted a beautiful one, and my mom used to have one that reminds me a little of Pidgin. She's so pretty! I'm glad they're getting along well too!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations on your new kitty!
She's a beauty!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Congrats!!!!
enjoy the brushing! :lol:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Porphyria said:


> What a cutie! I just adore longhaired dilute calicos...my best friend just adopted a beautiful one, and my mom used to have one that reminds me a little of Pidgin. She's so pretty! I'm glad they're getting along well too!


Thank you!!:biggrin:
Yes Ive always wanted light colored kitties, and now I have 2!!:happy:



Janet At Nutro said:


> Congratulations on your new kitty!
> She's a beauty!


Thank you!!:biggrin1: her and Ducki are sleeping within 4 feet pf each other, so that makes me happy!!:biggrin:



Tobi said:


> Congrats!!!!
> enjoy the brushing! :lol:


Thank you!!:happy:

I do, funnily enough, I love brushing!!LOL


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Wowee! She's beautiful! Is she a ragdoll? Ducki is quite the beauty, too!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Wowee! She's beautiful! Is she a ragdoll? Ducki is quite the beauty, too!


Thank you!!:biggrin:

She seems to be snow shoe mix(has all the markings of a snow shoe I took care of once just plus the dilute calico markings!:wink


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Pretty kitties!!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Congrats, she is sooooo pretty. And I LOOOOVE her name lol!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She's super cute!!! I love the calico/tortie points she has....just stunning. And I love her name! Sounds to me like you'll have a raw kitty on your hands!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

monkeys23 said:


> Pretty kitties!!


Thank you!!:happy:



meggels said:


> Congrats, she is sooooo pretty. And I LOOOOVE her name lol!


Thank you!:lol: I *was* going to call her Piper, which Jesse still calls her!LOL But I like Ducki-Kitti and Pidgin-Kitty!LOL



DaneMama said:


> She's super cute!!! I love the calico/tortie points she has....just stunning. And I love her name! Sounds to me like you'll have a raw kitty on your hands!


Thank you!:happy: I also LOVE her colouring!!:biggrin: And thank you, Im rather liking the name on her!:smile: And yes....she seems to be munching on the chicken a little...more on the canned tuna...but hey, that is a HUGE step up from friskies!!!LOL


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I posted that Pidgin was on NASTY krapple. 

She had her first "in front of Mommi" raw meal just now!:becky: I didnt have my camera/phone on me...so no pictures...but she seemed to love it!:happy:
(She has been watching Ducki, who has been raw fed for 2 months now, eating...and she actually took a couple good bites while I was watching them!!:biggrin
I figured I would update everyone!!:biggrin1:


----------

